# Coffee at your party or event - Special Offer



## jlarkin

I'm setting up a business currently to offer a pop-up coffee shop for events likely weddings, business events and similar. This would be run by me and mainly at weekends (or times that I'm not working my day job). I have the equipment all set-up and I'm working on the admin side for company name and other aspects that are needed.

I'm doing this because I love good coffee and want to bring it to the people and I also really enjoy doing it. I offer coffee from roasters selected by me, a very tasty hot chocolate and currently pretty standard tea (but I may well look into that!).

As I am just starting out (I've run several successful charity coffee mornings close to me and the biggest yet targeted for end of January) I'd like to give a special offer to one or two lucky people.

If you're having a gathering with ideally 40+ people (or feel like trying to put one together - family meetup??) then I'll offer to set-up and run my coffee shop for you for free.

As this is going to cost me time and money I'd like the relative assurance that I'd get some good amount of practise and feedback hence ideally 40 + people.

Why am I doing this? I'm pretty confident that you'll be so impressed that you'll willingly offer me feedback that I can use on my social media sites and website - once they're running. In the unlikely event you aren't genuinely happy then that's also really good for me to know and I'd love to hear how I could make it even better next time.

At the moment this offer is for events running ideally early part of next year. As I do have other commitments, I can't guarantee that I'll be available but for the first people that do reach out (if anybody) then I'd try to work through each request in turn.

I also work with an artisan bakery close to me so could offer baked goods at whatever the cost would be from them. I'm assuming that most people will already have a food offering so I'm primarily thinking of drinks for this - but I'm very happy to do additional things if and as required (the bakery things I've used for charity events are genuinely very high quality and they won a national award for their sourdough bread).

Ideally I'd like to try and do this somewhere within approximately 2 hours drive of Bramley, Tadley, Hampshire - as otherwise it's going to take up a huge amount of my time but I also understand that might not generate many offers, so let's talk?

Finally I do require standard electrical plugs (e.g. I have a 2 group machine that will run on standard plugs as I have the correct element in it to do so) but it would be better than I can plug it in (and not rely on an extension lead) so ideally I would be inside not at a fete or some such thing.

*if you read this far, thanks for bearing with me*. Ask any questions in the unlikely event (given how long this ended up) that I forgot anything  ??

Post pre approved by Glenn.

I know this may not generate any responses however for the moment this offer is open to replies until 8th December. If it's after that time feel free to still ask, it's just that I do also have some other ideas of how to get some opportunities (but want to try and give something to forum folks if it would help them first) but I don't want to have too many different avenues come back late on.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Good on you . Best wishes for making a go of this and I have nothing but respect for following your passion and dreams.


----------



## Glenn

We really love to see Coffee Forums UK Members setting up their businesses and Joe is really good at attention to detail.

If I was holding an event I would take him on willingly!


----------



## Soll

What a great idea! Very best of luck Joe hope your a huge success


----------



## Snakehips

Wishing you every success with this venture Joe.

Typically, a sensible and considered approach.

It is to be hoped that you get some responses that prove to be of value by way of feedback and it would perhaps be nice if the, no doubt happy, punters insist upon the service not being 100% gratis.


----------



## coffeechap

If you want help and advice on the actual doing stuff joe, I will be happy to help you. Good luck with this, I really hope you make a success of this.

For those that don't quite get what he is offering, this would cost you upwards of £500 to have at your event.


----------



## kennyboy993

Best of luck Joe, looking forward to hearing of your success


----------



## fatboyslim

Good on you Joe! I'd offer to volunteer to help you free of charge if I lived closer.

I've been thinking about doing something similar but just offering brewed coffee (with no milk or sugar).

Please feel free to report back, in one way or another, how you found the experience of setting up and your first few events etc.


----------



## GingerBen

My in laws are having a drinks/retirement party at some stage in late December probably between Xmas and new year. It will be alcohol fuelled I'm sure but there will be upwards of 100 people there so should be demand for good coffee/hot chocolates and the like. Maybe Irish coffee, baileys hot chocolates?? I'm seeing them at he weekend so I'll see what they think and let you know. They are in Lambourn so less than an hour from you.


----------



## MildredM

The very best of luck with your venture









And what an offer! I wish we didn't live so far away, I would have loved to set up a charity/fund raiser (and wouldn't have dreamt of expecting you to do it for nothing!)

Keep us updated


----------



## jeebsy

Likewise if you need any advice or help with anything just give me a shout mate


----------



## DavecUK

Good luck with it and consider making your offer a little more unique in the future by roasting the beans yourself. In this way it differentiates you more and you can also sell a few bags at the events.

Dave


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

This is awesome! Good on you and best of luck and we'd be happy to help if we can too.


----------



## hotmetal

You do realise that if you go pro you'll have to have a brand, and I suspect that it will have to be "A Cup of Joe"!

SCNR, I'll get my keepcup...


----------



## jlarkin

hotmetal said:


> I suspect that it will have to be "A Cup of Joe"!


Your pro senses landed you pretty close actually ;-).


----------



## jlarkin

Thanks all for the kind words and suggestions etc. very much appreciated.

As I said Paul was very close. It's in fact an opportunity for you to book "Cupper Joe" for your event.

The Cupper Joe Website is still a work in progress, so whilst I'd love it if people take a look please try to suspend your disbelief at the semi-completed nature of it. I've fallen to procrastination for too long, so now I'm swinging the other way.

Many thanks.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Really looking forward to to working with you at the FCR cafe in April Joe, should be a lot of fun.


----------



## hotmetal

Aye aye wots this? Joe swapping Bramley for Sheff? Awesome collaboration! Another pair of coffee wings being stretched - go pro Joe incoming!


----------



## Stanic

Nice website, I also follow you on FB, good job









Your customers are a lucky bunch


----------



## jlarkin

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Really looking forward to to working with you at the FCR cafe in April Joe, should be a lot of fun.


Me too, thanks Lee - I'm very much looking forward to it. It's going to be a really good event!


----------

